

JamBlaster – Play music in real time with others from home - ownedthx
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1091884999/jamblaster-play-music-in-real-time-with-others-fro

======
ownedthx
I work at JamKazam--

This is running the Linux real time kernel to help us achieve extremely low
latency and I/O jitter. We've had to do a ton of fine tuning to get the
latency as low as it is.

Our website is built on Ruby-on-Rails backed by Postgresql. We are using
Resque for asynchronous jobs, and a Websocket/RabbitMQ solution to help with
events in the browser and events else where in the backend.

Our JavaScript is a homegrown mess (jQuery and, ahem, 'business logic').
Having kept up with the latest web tech mostly through HN, I'd take the
React/Flux plunge if starting from scratch; I'm still looking for an excuse to
start using them anyway, even if just for part of the site!

Anyway, we are very excited to be starting the KickStarter for the JamBlaster,
because it's your best way to get the latency low enough to have a really good
jam session.

/me fingers crossed

------
lrm242
Link to previous discussion on HN, looks like they've come a long way!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8324567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8324567)

